# What is one of your favorite electronic gadgets?



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I have always been fascinated with technology and electronic gadgets. I was thinking about all the advances technology has made in just the last 10 years and out of all my gadgets I have one that I have been really enjoying. It's a Vupoint Magic Wand Portable Scanner. I've had flat bed scanners that were good, but took up so much space and this little portable is so compact I can take it anywhere with me.

http://www.amazon.com/VuPoint-Solutions-Portable-Scanner-PDS-ST410-VP/dp/B002R0BFAA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287172745&sr=8-1

So what is your favorite?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I *love* electronic gadgets.  Unfortunately, I'm poor, so I don't own a lot of them.  But I do have an MP4 player that I love, a digital camera/camcorder that is awesome, and I pretty much take my laptop everywhere I go.  And I want a Kindle soooo bad.  If I can sell enough rubber stamps I can get one for Christmas.  

Vicki


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My favorite tends to be my most recent and the last thing I bought was a Roomba.  I'm loving that little thing.  It did get a wheel stuck once but it screamed for help and was easy enough to fix.  I was worried that having to clean out the Roomba itself would cancel out the time it saved me cleaning floors, but it gets the floors a lot more clean and smooth than I'd be able to and all I have to do is stand over the trash and sweep out the dust and maybe clean a brush or two.  I'm already eyeing a Scooba and Big Dog Roomba ><


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

So....I guess I will say the obvious

my KINDLE
But I am known as the gadget queen and so other than my Kindle I would be hard pressed to choose. I love my iPad, I can't live without my iPod, my droid is also key in my life. I have every hand held game system that has come out in the past 15 years...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

This is pretty cool. A device that projects a keyboard onto a flat surface, and allows you to type on it:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My Kindle, my Ipod, my Cellphone and my GPS.  I also have an electronic scale (portable) that I use to weigh my luggage for my trips.  It has saved my lots of times.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

In my case it's actually an electronic combo. I love hooking my laptop to my HDTV and using that as a monitor.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

swolf said:


> This is pretty cool. A device that projects a keyboard onto a flat surface, and allows you to type on it:


that's so cool. I played with one of those at CES in Jan. They come shaped like dogs too


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i love my netbook and my pen/touch tablet. i use both for school. Touch tablet lets me drawl diagrams my professors illustrate on the board.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

My Kindle obviously.
Then Camera/ Laptop. I couldn't say which I love more.

And surprisingly I don't use my iPod that much. I haven't touched it in over a month.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> In my case it's actually an electronic combo. I love hooking my laptop to my HDTV and using that as a monitor.


You know I've thought about doing that, but have never tried it. Do you use a USB to hook it up or something else?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

My Kindle is definitely #1 but fast rising is my Keurig coffee machine. That is the height of luxury. Coffee in seconds with no cleanup.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Rita said:


> You know I've thought about doing that, but have never tried it. Do you use a USB to hook it up or something else?


I use an hdmi cable. It all depends on what sockets your laptop and tv have.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It's got to be my laptop...I spend waaaay too much time playing with it...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I would have to say my navigation.  I dont know how I ever got along without one.  I have a portable for my scooter and bike and my car original equipment.  

I also love my Nike+ and iPod, Kindle, and iPad.


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

My iPhone. It took me a while to get one but I don't think I could ever do without it now. It's like a family member now. Sad, I know.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No question my favorite electronic gadget is my Kindle. I'm not a huge gadget junkie, though. I think my cell phone must be getting close to 10 years old now. 

Possibly my favorite electrical device (not a single transistor in it) is my Heathkit integrated stereo amplifier, heavily modified by Mapleshade Audio -- probably too big and heavy to be considered a gadget, though.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

My newest most favorite gadget is my Motorola Droid X. I don't know how I ever lived without it.
I can comfortably go out of the house without my *gasp* K1 because I have the Kindle app; I can go without my camera because it has a great camera; I can go without my GPS because Google Maps does a better job; I can go without my laptop because with the big screen, I can access AND read anything I need to on the internet; I can go without my PSP because I have some great games downloaded.
Having said all that, would I give up my other gadgets? Not in this lifetime!   Each and every one is still used on a regular basis.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My iPhone, kindle, MacBook and keurig are all tops for me-use them all daily!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I love my ereader but I have to admit I turned up my nose at it when I was first given it.  I didn't use it for months.

I thought my netbook would be my fav thing but I hate it.  It's horrible to use and I wish I hadn't gotten it.  

I don't think I'm that gadgety.  I don't even use a mobile.  None I've owned have held my interest for more than a day.  But I love my flash drive, it came with Sims 3 and it cracked but I use it to back up my WIP folders, much prefer it to my big external hard drive.

If it counts, I'd probably add my old DSLR as my favourite thing.  My kids knocked it over and broke it last Christmas - I'm still crying about it.  I'm not great at taking photos but that camera & lens took beautiful portraits of the kids without even trying.  I can't get cheap digital cameras to take non-blurry photos.  So frustrating!

I think I'd like . . . a kindle, an iphone, a macbook, a camcorder and the most awesome DSLR on the market.    I'm curious about an ipad but I'd rather a Kindle and a laptop tbh, especially at that price.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I use an hdmi cable. It all depends on what sockets your laptop and tv have.


Thanks...both my laptop and tv have hdmi ports. I will definitely be trying that. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Raffeer said:


> My Kindle is definitely #1 but fast rising is my Keurig coffee machine. That is the height of luxury. Coffee in seconds with no cleanup.


Raffeer...I bought a Keurig last Christmas and love it! The one cup and no clean up factor were the selling points for me.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My Kindle is #1 followed by my Ipad.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Rita said:


> Thanks...both my laptop and tv have hdmi ports. I will definitely be trying that. Thanks for the tip!!


If you need an HDMI cable long enough to sit on your couch and still reach the TV, check out Monoprice, they make great cables and are dirt cheap... (15 ft cable is ~$5.)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My mp3 player, it's a Creative Zen and I have had it 4 years.  It has not broken nor refused to work in that time.  It is a thing of beauty.  There is a tie between the other two for second and those are the kindle and my palm z22.  The palm sees a heck of a lot of use at work, my kindle is my baby, and the mp3 player is the soundtrack to it all.  

Usually I am lucky to even know where my cellphone is, let alone have a charge on it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Kindle
Digital cameras
Ipod
laptop
Blackberry

In the kitchen I love my Vitamix and my Kitchenaid mixer.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> If you need an HDMI cable long enough to sit on your couch and still reach the TV, check out Monoprice, they make great cables and are dirt cheap... (15 ft cable is ~$5.)
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


Thank you! I will definitely check that out.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Indy said:


> My mp3 player, it's a Creative Zen and I have had it 4 years. It has not broken nor refused to work in that time. It is a thing of beauty. There is a tie between the other two for second and those are the kindle and my palm z22. The palm sees a heck of a lot of use at work, my kindle is my baby, and the mp3 player is the soundtrack to it all.
> 
> Usually I am lucky to even know where my cellphone is, let alone have a charge on it.


Is the Creative Zen tied to a company like the iPod or Zune? My Dad has a Zune and he's sick and tired of the constant updating of software and deleting of music he's selected because of DRM (even though he has a paid subscription).


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

My laptop!

Well... a laptop actually been the ONLY "gadget" I've had with any consistency for the past ten years. I was given a iPod for a birthday and only listened to that when I had an office job (haven't listened to it in a year and a half, it's somewhere) and I've only had a cell phone for four years, and a Kindle for two months. (almost). But my laptop is more than a gadget, it's an everyday tool. I could live without it but it would hurt.

Other than that, gadgets are cool, but I mostly admire them and pass on.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Kindle
> Digital cameras
> Ipod
> laptop
> ...


Lonestar I just saw the Vitamix on QVC just a little while ago. That is a pretty cool kitchen gadget.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rita said:


> Is the Creative Zen tied to a company like the iPod or Zune? My Dad has a Zune and he's sick and tired of the constant updating of software and deleting of music he's selected because of DRM (even though he has a paid subscription).


I had an older-generation Creative Zen, and loved it. There was no syncing software or DRM involved, it was just a matter of drop and drag your files (I suspect you can use 3rd party syncing software, but I never bothered). It had an acceptable MP3 player, and played video files superbly on the small screen. It made long plane trips much more tolerable before I got my iPad and before smart phones got as versatile as they've gotten in the last year or two. There are newer generation ones than the one I have out now, though they don't seem to have made a splash in the market. Check the Creative Labs outlet store for deals on clearance or refurb Zens if you decide to get one. There is a big discussion board about the products at anythingbutipod.com.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have similar feelings about my EVO smart phone to those that SherylB has about her Droid X.  Incredibly portable and versatile little thing!  It can substitute for my Kindle, my desktop computer, my iPad, my landline phone, my day planner book (haven't had one of those in a long time, actually), and serve as a music and video player.  Yet it fits in my front pants pocket!  I love it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

First of all, I love my zens and I'd highly recommend them. I've had them for years. Never had an iPod and I don't imagine I ever will.

However, my favorite gadget is my Roku. I dropped cable nearly a year ago now and I've never looked back. Now that I'll soon be able to stream Hulu+, it couldn't be any better. I'm never without something decent to watch if I'm in the mood. I can even stream YouTube videos.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Rita said:


> Thanks...both my laptop and tv have hdmi ports. I will definitely be trying that. Thanks for the tip!!


When you hook it up, be sure that you're not outputting at a higher resolution than your TV can handle. We accidentally did that and had problems until we figured that out... 

Re my favorite gadgets? geesh - I think our xBox 360 is right up there because we can stream our HD recordings from our desktop pc to our big screen TV. My iPod touch gets used many times/day because I'm completely addicted to WWF.  If we go with "most frequently used" electronic gadgets, I guess those are my top 2...but my K3 of course is newer and still has that "new eReader smell." LOL

Oh, I have another dumb new one that I love - we got a ~$15 Windows Media Center USB remote. We use that when we have our ULV notebook hooked up to our TV when we're at the cabin - then we can be just as lazy as at home by using the remote.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite gadget is of course my kindle 3. Love it and would be lost without it. In 2nd and 3rd place is my cell phone and my ipod touch. My phone is nothing super special but I love it because I can keep in touch so easily with my daughter at college...can't imagine what it was like before cell phones/texting and trying to stay in touch with kids at college. I've never been a big fan of Apple, but I have to admit I love my ipod touch...I listen to books, music, podcasts and check my email on it & surf the web when the computer is being used by another family member. Sometimes I even play Angry Birds on it too!


----------

